# New Substrate From Aqueon



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Aqueon is launching a new line of shrimp and plant products, including 2 kits and substrate. I just got an email from Aqueon about this new product launch in their newsletter. It looks to be very similar to Stratum or ADA Amazonia, Although it looks lighter and possibly larger size. It will be interesting to see how this product works when it launches.


https://cdn2.hubspot.net/hubfs/4541...d3217537|87f55eac-5caf-4a15-b91e-c53964d4155d


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

here's hoping it's cheaper than every other brand for the same weight


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

SingAlongWithTsing said:


> here's hoping it's cheaper than every other brand for the same weight


Yeah, im kinda excited to see the pricing. Typically Aqueons prices are pretty low. They also have an altered version of their internal filter that has a shrimp friendly intake.


----------



## Sentinel (Jul 15, 2018)

I've seen a slight shift from flashy neon blue or pink gravel display tanks to more natural setups. I like it.


----------



## babystarz (Sep 25, 2012)

Sentinel said:


> I've seen a slight shift from flashy neon blue or pink gravel display tanks to more natural setups. I like it.


I suspect the fish and shrimp are relieved too. 0

I also love the tank design! The maximized viewing angle on the larger tank kit is a great feature.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

So just saw these at my LFS, for about $12 a bag. Grain size looks to be about 5mm. I didn't buy any (dont have room for another set up) so can't comment on quality. 

Ratios are before accounting for shipping:

Small Bags
Aqueon: 5lb bag for $12 : $2.4 per lb
ADA: 3L ~= 7lb for $20 : $2.85 per lb
UNS: 3L ~= 7lb for $20 : $2.85 per lb

Medium Bag
Fluval Stratum: 8.8lb for $23 : $2.61 per lb

Big bags are expensive around my area
ADA: 9L ~= 17lb for $50 : $2.94 per lb
Controsoil: 9L ~= 17lb for $50 : $2.94 per lb
Fluval Stratum: 17.6lb for $45 : $2.56 per lb


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, I see Marine and Reef and Petco are selling it online now, not sure if its in store. I saw it at Aquatic Experience. It is a much harder clay substrate, not like Amazonia. It be interested in hearing from somebody who's used it.


----------

